# 2.7T vs. 4.2



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know this has probably been posted many times before, but here we go again.

I've been looking for a new vehicle for several weeks now and after my looking and test driving so far, I think I've narrowed it down to either an A6 4.2L V8 or an A6 2.7T, both automatic, both AWD.

4.2:









2.7T:









I've only seen the 4.2 in person and had a chance to test drive it. The 2.7T is at a dealer about an hour away. They're both asking the same price, $8900. I've negotiated the price down to $8500 on the 4.2, and I'm supposed to go back Monday to put a deposit on the 4.2 after a more detailed inspection. It was up north in MA, so I'm going to be looking mostly for rust... 

However, I'd really like to check out the 2.7T as well, so I may delay the deposit and see it on Tuesday. I'm indifferent to the exterior colors, but I think that my wife likes the white one better, especially since the interior is tan instead of black leather. Both had two owners. Both have similar fuel economy ratings 17/25, which is a bit lower than I would have hoped for (I drive a Golf TDI now with 50 mpg highway), but I suspect that in actual conditions the 2.7T might be a little higher than stated, and the 4.2 might be a little lower... (it was only averaging 14 MPG on the test drive according to the trip computer.  )

Here's the other pro's and cons of each vehicle:

*4.2 *


2001 Model; 105k miles
Better Power: 300hp
Every option including HIDs, Nav, Rear Parking Sensors, Sport Seats (sticker price was over $50k)
Sick fenders... Looks like it has a factory wide-body kit. The seller told me they're the same as the RS6 fenders. 
No accidents
A few minor scratches (expected on a 9+ year old car)
Driver's side lumbar doesn't seem to work
Leather could use some reconditioning, but no cracks or rips
Cluster screen has some lines of display cutting out, but still readable
Nav DVDs missing
Catalytic converter throws a CEL sometimes, and will probably need to be replaced, but doesn't affect running of the car
Car handles and drives superb for the mileage, no shakes, shimmys, or rattles. Pulls straight.
Seller is a Porsche and Audi service center, he definitely knows his cars and drives the same model/engine himself.


* 2.7T*


2002 Model; 95k Miles
Nicer wheels
Less power: 250hp
Have to worry about TWO turbos breaking
More possibility for increased power (400+hp) if turbos were upgraded
Steering wheel thumb-button shifters
Wife likes interior color better
Dual exhaust tips
Being sold at another car make's dealership, but I know the VW/Audi mechanic who has a shop right next to the dealer so I could easily have it checked out by him
Florida-only car = no rust
1 Minor Accident Reported in right front.
Haven't seen or driven the vehicle, so I don't know any of the minor things wrong with it or how it drives, but I may go out there Tuesday with a mechanic just to compare before I decide for sure


Please let me know what you guys think! How much will it be to fix some of the small things wrong with the 4.2? Also, what other major differences are there between the two models?? If all else fails, then there's a 2.7T Quattro with 6-speed manual listed for sale a few more hours away...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

The 4.2 does indeed have the same fenders as the RS6. Makes throwing RS6 bumpers on much easier. I might pass on that 4.2 since the 2.7T you're looking at seems to have fewer issues. Plus a chip will give you as much horsepower and way more torque then the 4.2 anyways.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

EK20 said:


> The 4.2 does indeed have the same fenders as the RS6. Makes throwing RS6 bumpers on much easier. I might pass on that 4.2 since the 2.7T you're looking at seems to have fewer issues. Plus a chip will give you as much horsepower and way more torque then the 4.2 anyways.


 Not exactly sure how many issues the 2.7T has, as I have never seen it in person. I'm going to check it out tomorrow afternoon though, and have my mechanic inspect it as well. 

He told me that the 4.2 will probably have less maintenance issues in the long run, because it has no turbos to replace, and the two turbos also add a lot of heat under the hood which can cause other components to wear out more quickly... He said he's definitely seen his share of 2.7T's blow their turbos, and if I think of chipping it, driving it hard (since he knows that I've done some Auto-X and Track Days in my Golf TDI), or even keeping it for a long time, then he would advise me that it's not a question of "IF" I will need to replace the turbos, but instead "WHEN".

My thoughts are also that the 4.2 will offer a more refined delivery of higher power output when it's modded, compared to the 2.7T.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

All good points. Blowing the K03s would give you a good excuse to throw K04s in there.


----------



## Rumblebug (Nov 7, 2003)

Seeing as how the 2.7 is an auto, however, you can't mod it to the power levels you can with a manual tranny without a big transmission upgrade.

I'd go with the 4.2.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

If the 4.2 were at least an '02 it'd be a better deal as far as 4.2s go. All '02+ A6s regardless of engine will have right from the get-go the 4.2 style grille (which includes the 4.2 style hood and front bumper cover as well), headlights (with upgraded larger 3" diameter low beam projector lenses), exposed dual exhaust tips and even amber rear turn signals. Of course, only the 4.2 (plus the S6 and RS6) will get the wide body styling, though.

Speaking of which, I've got an '02 4.2 factory equipped with the Sport, Warm weather and Premium packages (IOW all the option packages available for the 2002 M.Y.) and I couldn't be happier with it's style, unique features (like the solar sunroof which AFAIK is not available with a V6 as well as the power adjustable steering column with memory which is a nice touch) and, of course, its most wholesome V8 soundtrack.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks for everyone's input! I should have it by this weekend if all goes well...


----------

